# Egg donatoin and ICSI Clinics in Barcelona



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello,

My head is swimming but slowly slowly we are getting to make a decision of choosing a clinic. We, I think , have decided n Barcelona due to direct flights from Belfast and being near the water which might allow us a pleasant break, which might reduce some of the stress.  We are going for egg donation with ICSI.

All thoughts appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Julia,

Having gone through two icsi's in the last six months only yesterday it entered my head that having tx abroad could take a lot of stress out of the whole thing. I noticed a link to cyprus on the site over the weekend and it really got me thinking. 

I havent looked in depth into tx abroad so cant help with that side of things but am really interested in it and cant wait to hear about how it works for you. 

Good luck x


----------

